# Different types of Turns! (...for the NooBs!) :D



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I pulled this from one of my posts from a few years back. Thought it might com in handy for the NooBs what with the season approaching. (...not to mention providing a refresher for those of us whats been sidelined recently! ???‍♂)






(...if interested, here's a link to the original post.)

"Cross Over/Cross Under/Carving"


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Exactly what 99% of riders should aspire to at my local spots. They haven't gotten the message.


----------

